# Edison-a-dor setup pix



## DaveC

really straight forward, only thing i left out was 1lb of 65%climmax beads in some pantyhose thrown in wherever u find space.

enjoy bro's

http://galleries.cigarweekly.com/DaveC/album02


----------



## Lamar

Another convert to the Edison a Dor! Well done. I especially liked the serving suggestion!


----------



## DaveC

that was only one haier, no pix of the other one yet


----------



## relaxnsmoke

Nice. Easy. No Fuss, No Muss. I have seen my humis swing thru-out the year tempature wise from 58 to 74 degrees, but usually 65 - 68 degrees 300+ days. Am I causing any damage or sickness to my cigars? Always a constant relative humidity though. 

Rick has been kind enough to share a few of cigars with me and they were excellent! DaveC you have a great set-up there. I may just follow your guys' lead this summer and put one of those Edison a dors in my garage. I'll be pm-ing you then. :w 

Thanks for sharing, rns


----------



## sirwood

How do you like the Radioshack thermo/hydrometer?
Do you use any remote sensors?


----------



## DaveC

i like it pretty good so far, have 1 in each fridge and another in my large humidor.


----------



## IHT

i didn't see any cedar lining? did i miss it, or is there none in there?


----------



## DaveC

none in there, i think it's unnecessary. All the cigar are in cedar boxes(i removed the trays and all loosies are either bundled or in the humidor now) and or tubes. the aroma when you open the door is truly intoxicating i will say.


----------



## MoTheMan

Very nice!
A man with great tastes & ingenuity.
Good luck.

MoTheMan

PM sent


----------



## gkpk

I see some nice boxes in that humi Dave.
Good job


----------



## okie2

Nice job Dave! The set-up looks great and the inventory isn't too shabby either. Really like your comment about the aroma.  

I know someone who will be chuckling, with a big ole sh*t eating grin, while he enjoys his primo smokes during the hot summer months!!


----------



## DaveC

man, thank g-d for this forum. because of people like you Okie, and Edison, Mo, and Poker(many more, just can't remember y'all) i have learned so much and begun on my path to attaining the perfect smoke!

u guys ROCK!


----------



## shortsmoke

very very nice. I have 3 Radio shack units in different storage areas. Love em but make sure you calibrate the little suckers....two of mine are perfect....one is out by 3 percent.


----------



## The Rodster

Excuse the ignorance on this one, but this looks very much like a fridge that has been converted, am I correct?

Just one question, if it is a fridge is it still plugged in to the mains? The only reason I ask it that I have an old freezer that could be made into a humi, but as soon as you turn it off and close the door it gets covered in mould and stinks.

I therefore assume that you need to keep it turned on (except that you wouldn't if you were using a freezer!)

Presumably if you are going down this route you should use an old chiller cabinet commonly found in bars?

As I said, excuse the ignorance, I'm from Barcelona. 

Rodster

PS Hope there are some eagle eyed connoisseurs of classic British TV amongst you!


----------



## poker

Very nice but 1 question....


----------



## DaveC

its my sack


of climmax beads  i have one other inside the fridge. That's an old pic, i had to reorganize it again to make more room.


----------



## okie2

Glad to see you found a way to recycle your old nylons!


----------



## DaveC

Okie, your so silly :al


----------



## okie2

:r I'm hauling A$$ out of this one!! :z :z :z


----------



## coppertop

Dave I use the same method....works great. 

Nice looking humi, want to share some of those cigars  
I'll gladly take some off your hands, help you make some room. Looks alittle crowded in there.  


u


----------



## IHT

The Rodster said:


> Excuse the ignorance on this one, but this looks very much like a fridge that has been converted, am I correct?
> 
> Just one question, if it is a fridge is it still plugged in to the mains? The only reason I ask it that I have an old freezer that could be made into a humi, but as soon as you turn it off and close the door it gets covered in mould and stinks.
> 
> I therefore assume that you need to keep it turned on (except that you wouldn't if you were using a freezer!)
> 
> Presumably if you are going down this route you should use an old chiller cabinet commonly found in bars?
> 
> As I said, excuse the ignorance, I'm from Barcelona.


i noticed nobody replied to your directly.

from what i gather, it's a wine cooler turned into a humidor.


----------



## Churchlady

I have lots of old nylons if anyone wants them!!!


----------



## IHT

Dave, or anyone else who's set one of these up.

could you please email me more about it? i got to thinking today while i was out of town (actually late last night while typing an email to Okie2) that i might need to build one of these myself. 

Dave, did you consider leaving one of the racks on the bottom to hold some wine, since you have 2 of these now?
my wife and i like some wine every now and then, and since i don't have the inventory you have (yet)... might as well.

thanks in advance,
greg


----------



## okie2

:sb 
Sounds like Greg is making a sales pitch to the Mrs.!! :r


----------



## IHT

maybe so, she might be logged in and reading right now!

i'm not going for the high dollar one that DaveC has... i'm gonna do some shopping around for something a little cheaper, maybe check out ebay or something... 

this will be a summer project of mine, and i'll have pictures as well.

my problem, that i was emailing to Okie, is that during the summer in KC, it gets ultra humid around here. then during the winter, it gets ultra dry... this would solve the worlds hunger problems... or... maybe my humidor problems.


----------



## IHT

wowzers... but it only had a few minutes before it closed!! damn. hope to see this again in a few months.


----------



## okie2

Greg,
Check out the Sunbeam Wine Coolers @ Home Depot. Priced right and a few guys on CW have converted them.
First link is undergoing maintenance??
Second link is dead.
<Copied from an old post>

Sunbeam wine cooler purchased at Home Depot for $129.00 by this man. I believe they are/were on sale at this price. Not on their web site. They do have another on their web site for not much more. I'm not recommending it as I know nothing about it, good or bad.

http://www.shutterfly.com/osi.jsp?i...738c463&notag=1

Another Sunbeam by another gentleman. Use the PREV button on the top right of the picture and you will see some photos of the setup before the boxes went in.

http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/jr...nm=IMG_0140.jpg


----------



## IHT

what do you all think of THIS ONE?

it says the max temp is 61*.

also, do these also "humidify". i noticed it says "Maintains Optimum Temperature and Humidity", or is it just referring to how good of a seal it has?

do the Haiers temp controls go up to 65*? and is that why you chose their line?


----------



## coppertop

Thinking about a Edison-a-dor Greg?????? I looked up the Haiers and they were to pricey for me. I would try HD when we get back from North Carolina. Talk to you when I get into Fayetteville. 

u


----------



## okie2

There is probably an HD in Fayetteville if you want to kill some time window shopping. Could give you an idea of what to look for when you get back home. Also you might want to check out some of the numerous pawn shops in the area. Probably some wine/beer distributors in the area that might have some used wine coolers. Shipping could be costly if you found something, but you never know. Might be able to let it ride "free" with your returning equipment.


----------



## coppertop

Greg, Bob has a good point. And I bet NG wouldn't mind shipping it back for you   Doesn't hurt to look.


----------



## IHT

mike, yep, thinking about it.

i checked a "lowes" today, as they have some online, but NONE in the store there.

i'm not looking to buy one right NOW, but in a few months, i'll have the $$$ to do it.


----------



## IHT

could someone email me the instructions on how to build this thing.
this summer, i've got a feeling that i'm going to be building one of these.

does it have to be a haier? do you have to find one that'll have the temp go up to 65*? i found one that'll go up to 61.

oh, my email address should be in my profile. if not, i'll go add it.


----------



## coppertop

Greg it was really easy. I can tell you how to do it. If I can, you can. I got the fan at RS and the timer at Lowes. The fan is DC power so you have to convert it to AC, which you can also get at RS. 

Then I put my 1/2 pound of climmax beads in and a little extra help fom a stone until I get my other 1/2 pound of Climmax beads.

I bought a 30 bottle Haier from Lowes. Love it. It goes up to 65% and my humidity does fluctuate between 58 to 66, but that will change once I get more media.

u


----------



## IHT

coppertop said:


> Greg it was really easy. I can tell you how to do it. If I can, you can. I got the fan at RS and the timer at Lowes. The fan is DC power so you have to convert it to AC, which you can also get at RS.
> 
> Then I put my 1/2 pound of climmax beads in and a little extra help fom a stone until I get my other 1/2 pound of Climmax beads.
> 
> I bought a 30 bottle Haier from Lowes. Love it. It goes up to 65% and my humidity does fluctuate between 58 to 66, but that will change once I get more media.
> 
> u


i'll swing by and see it tomorrow during lunch or something. i'll be back to work tomorrow, if i hadn't already told you.


----------



## The Dutch

> Originally Posted by *coppertop*
> _I bought a 30 bottle Haier from Lowes. Love it. It goes up to 65% and my humidity does fluctuate between 58 to 66, but that will change once I get more media._


Coppertop,

About how many boxes can you fit in your 30 bottle Haier?


----------



## coppertop

The Dutch said:


> Coppertop,
> 
> About how many boxes can you fit in your 30 bottle Haier?


Dutch, that is a good question. I am not totally certian. I don't have THAT many cigars. But I would guess just by looking at it between 25-30. I could be way off. Just a guess.


----------



## coppertop

IHT said:


> i'll swing by and see it tomorrow during lunch or something. i'll be back to work tomorrow, if i hadn't already told you.


I figured you would Greg. See you tomorrow

u


----------



## coppertop

> It goes up to 65%


oops I meant 65 degress.

u


----------



## coppertop

DaveC or anybody else....I am having trouble keeping my humidity stable. I onlt have a half a pound of Climmax media, and another 1/2 on the way. I am hoping that this will help. Any other advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks

u


----------



## DaveC

patience, and air circulation must be free. the humidity will balance itself out


----------



## coppertop

My air circulation is free.....I'm wondering if I need a bigger fan though. I got a big one, but I think there was one more size. I might look at Radio Shack and see what else they have. I also think the extra 1/2 pound of Climmax media will help balance the humidity. I'll be patient, at least my temp isn't going over 66...but it actually stays around 65.


----------



## IHT

mike, your fan is about twice the size of the one that dave has in his, and his haier is a bit bigger.

i think some of the problem could be the fact that you only have 1/2 lb of climmax media in there, and very little cigars/boxes.

not to forget HOW FARGIN HUMID IT IS just north of KC this time of the year. i left my hygrometer out a week or so ago, when i woke up, it was in the 80s... no wonder i'm struggling to keep my humi down around 70.

i might have to bring over all my cigars and take up some of your edison-a-dor space!!!  otherwise i'll just be wasting some good cigars, the few i have left.


----------



## coppertop

Bring them over Greg. I have room


----------



## IHT

alright, i've got my 30 count Haier set up just like the photos show, and just like coppertop has his....

my problem is still TOO HIGH HUMIDITY!!
and i'm not talking 68-72% high, i'm talking climbing toward 78%!!!

it's rock solid at 65 dedgrees though.
i have a full pound of climmax media in 2 different locations in the humidor... i figured it would eventually start to fall down, but it's slowly CLIMBING UP!
what in the heeeeeelllll is going on? i feel like i'm better off putting all the smokes back in my desktop that was hovering around 72%.

yes, i know it's too high for cuban cigars, but just north of KC, the humidity is easily around 80% all day, every day this time of year... i can not get my humidity down at all...

any suggestions?


----------



## Brandon

Did you put the beads in dry? Unless the beads are solid white, and the humidity is dropping, you don't need to add water.


----------



## IHT

brandon, my beads were white. why should i add water if the humidity is going UP?
do i have to "activate" them by adding distilled water? cuz i don't recall it saying anything about activating them. i've had them in my desktop for a while now (1/2 lb of them, anyway).

this is what the climmax site says:
_"Premier™ Media

Premier™ Media are designed to be used in large, home-made humidors with inner volumes greater than 10 cubic feet.
Each pound of Premier™ Media is sufficient to humidify up to 5 cubic feet. Place the Premier Media inside any water-tight, open-top container. A plastic bowl or similar type container works ideally.

Begin by adding 25 ml. of water per pound to the media. The water can be poured over the top of the media. The water will be absorbed inside the media. The media will automatically calibrate themselves and begin controlling the humidity inside your humidor.

When the humidity inside the humidor drops below 67% RH, regenerate the media by following the directions above for adding water.

Important Information 
The media do not need chemicals or other additives to work. Distilled water is recommended to prevent impurities from interfering with the absorption and releasing of moisture from the media.

Should the Premier™ Media Become Overly Moist 
Should the media become overly moist, simply dry them out with a hairdryer and add water once again."_
-------------------------------------------------

so, if my humidity is too high, i have to add water??


----------



## Brandon

First of all.... go pour yourself a triple of something, take a deep breath, and then come back to the keyboard  

Re-read my post. I was just making sure that you DID NOT add water to the beads. The beads do a very poor job of absorbing and releasing water at higher rates. They only perform at a slow rate. This is why they only work well in nearly airtight or small environments.

If the ambient humidity is higher than that desired within your wine cooler, then it will take a while for the humidity to come down. If this is the case, just leave it closed for a couple of days and see if the humidity begins to come down.

I use regular coolers with weatherstripping applied around the lid. It takes sometimes 1-2 days for the humidity to come back down to 65% when it goes up to 66%. 

You might could run a dehumidifier inside your house if the humidity is too high.


----------



## IHT

wish i had something to make into a "triple"...  i don't keep much alcohol around (15 yr old step-son in the house).

sorry, was just typing my questions fast. i'm not that too terribly worried, although it came out that way. my desktop was around 72-75% as well, so going up from there wasn't that dramatic of a change.

i just want it to get down to where it needs to be. i haven't added any water to the beads after i first got them a long time ago. 

i'll let it sit a few more days and see where it's at.


----------



## coppertop

Greg I just checked mine and it was at 73%.....mind you the fan was running. Before that it was at 63% then up to 66%. I haven't opened mine in 2 days. And I'm going to keep it closed for the rest of the week and see what happens. I'm not to concered either. I just want the temp to be constant right now. The humidity will come down in time.  

See you tomorrow.

Mike


----------



## Bman

Coppertop.. I have a Haier also... my humidity seemed to be all over the place also... I put my remote humistat in one of my cigar boxes with a few cigars, and the humidity is more stable inside the boxes, which is what you need... I have found the humidity is different on every shelf.... I also had to put a container of damp-rid inside on the bottom shelf... that is where the humity is the highest...I have moved my fan to the front and to the top shelf. I also have taped the edges of the steel panel in the back so the air will not flow over the coils and pick up more moisture... this seems to be working better for me.... I also live in a high humidity area, at the mouth of the Cape Fear River and the Atlantic Ocean... The next thing I'm going to do is mount a 1\2" peice of spanish cedar to the back panel... I really should build the walk-in.... maybe some of this could help.... Bman :w


----------



## IHT

just checked mine, it's now up to 78%... 

:c :c


----------



## ChiTwnSmoke

Could you possibly use a Cigar Oasis with this fridge setup? Curiousity....


----------



## Bruce5

Fredster and I tried a cigar oasis with a wine cooler and it did not seem to be working. I think we may have given up too quickly. The beads can actually raise and lower humidity as the oasis can only raise it.


----------



## IHT

update on mine...

little did i know that everything was working perfectly... my old crappy hygrometer was what was wrong...

so, for the past however long, my stogies have been at 65/65...

now that i actually have SOME cigars in there, i might have to take a photo when i get home. (it won't compete with Mo's humi though).


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

Thanks to all the LLG's that posted their experience here! My footlocker, 2 desktops and several tupperdors were full, so I needed more storage. The mini fridge in my bar was evicted to the garage and replaced with a 52 bottle Magic Chef wine cooler. I have a lb of 65% beads in it, along with some distilled water. I'll be picking up some spanish cedar to make shelves, and a fan to circulate air. As the temps start to climb this summer, I know my stogies will be resting in climate controlled comfort! :w I'll post some pics when it's ready and let y'all know how this brand stacks up!


----------



## DaveC

Bruce5 said:


> Fredster and I tried a cigar oasis with a wine cooler and it did not seem to be working. I think we may have given up too quickly. The beads can actually raise and lower humidity as the oasis can only raise it.


the oasis can also release too much humidity and cause condensation on the back wall which is BAD!

i am glad in am in an aristocrat MXT26.5 now, my stogies have never smoked better   :u

BOB ROCKS!


----------



## RcktS4

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Thanks to all the LLG's that posted their experience here! My footlocker, 2 desktops and several tupperdors were full, so I needed more storage. The mini fridge in my bar was evicted to the garage and replaced with a 52 bottle Magic Chef wine cooler. I have a lb of 65% beads in it, along with some distilled water. I'll be picking up some spanish cedar to make shelves, and a fan to circulate air. As the temps start to climb this summer, I know my stogies will be resting in climate controlled comfort! :w I'll post some pics when it's ready and let y'all know how this brand stacks up!


Hey GL,

Is this the Home Depot special? I just picked one up a couple of weeks ago. I am planning to do shelves for it as well, when my life stops spinning so fast. My only complaint about the unit is the temp control cycles WAAAY to wide for me. Where I have it set, it kicks in at about 69, but it drops the temp all the way down to 50-55 or so before the compressor kicks off. I will probably just keep it in the basement office which never gets ofer 66 or so ambient to solve this, or I may look into an external temp control.


----------



## coppertop

You know mine does the same thing, it goes down to about 57-58. But my temp stays around 63-64.5 so it doesn't really bother me.


----------



## RcktS4

coppertop said:


> You know mine does the same thing, it goes down to about 57-58. But my temp stays around 63-64.5 so it doesn't really bother me.


I just worry about whether there's any adverse effects from the rapid temperature cycle. I figure it isn't really a problem, especially since everything's in boxes, but my inner anal retentive child still wishes it would cycle through more like 5-8 degrees more often.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

RcktS4 said:


> Is this the Home Depot special?


Yep, $149 at the Home Depot.



RcktS4 said:


> I am planning to do shelves for it as well, when my life stops spinning so fast.


I was thinking of making spanish cedar shelves, but decide on wire shelves for better air circulation.



RcktS4 said:


> My only complaint about the unit is the temp control cycles WAAAY to wide for me.... or I may look into an external temp control.


I may look into a better thermostat. First, I'll relocate the temp probe and install fans. One fan will be wired to the compressor, and be directed on the rear wall to prevent condensation and the resulting humidity drops. All cigars will be kept in boxes, where any temp/humidity swings will be greatly reduced.


----------



## coppertop

RcktS4 said:


> I just worry about whether there's any adverse effects from the rapid temperature cycle. I figure it isn't really a problem, especially since everything's in boxes, but my inner anal retentive child still wishes it would cycle through more like 5-8 degrees more often.


I really don't think so.....Go to radioshack and buy there hygrometer. For what it looks like look at IHTs gallery. It is wireless upto 300ft. So anywhere in my house. Works great, love it


----------



## RcktS4

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Yep, $149 at the Home Depot.
> 
> I was thinking of making spanish cedar shelves, but decide on wire shelves for better air circulation.
> 
> I may look into a better thermostat. First, I'll relocate the temp probe and install fans. One fan will be wired to the compressor, and be directed on the rear wall to prevent condensation and the resulting humidity drops. All cigars will be kept in boxes, where any temp/humidity swings will be greatly reduced.


GL - let me know what you find for wire shelves. I am not doing anything for the next month or so while my house is renovated (read as: full of dust, crap, workers, and unhappy wife/dog) - but after that, I really want to relplace the bottle shelves in it. I did some measuring, and the shelves are not quite square (they get narrower at the back), so I'm not quite sure how to put in wire replacements. I had planned on using Cedar, but routing out slots for air flow. I would be happy to find a simpler/cheaper solution.

Also, the idea of wiring the fan to the compressor is a great idea... hadn't thought of that. I have been leaving my fan (which angles up the back wall where the cooling is) on continuously.

Lastly, where do you plan on relocating the probe? Where is it now?

Thanks,

R


----------



## coppertop

I got my wine fridge at Lowes......when I bought it I also picked up a timer that allows me to set a time, on and off, for everyday of the week. Thats what I have my fan plugged into. I got a power converter at Radio Shack, that plugs into the timer. I don't have to worry about anything except lossing power......

Bought some barrel jacks and electrical tape to secure the bare wire end of the fan to the bare wire end of the power converter. I'm no electrician, so if I can do it anyone can. Simple, took me 5 minutes to set it up. About another 10 to figure out how to work the timer and set it.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

RcktS4 said:


> GL - let me know what you find for wire shelves.


Wire shelves were 16" deep, same as the original wine racks. Go to the closet organizer area and grab a 4' or 8' x 16" shelf and head over to the appliance section. Stop on the way there and grab a set of bolt cutters. Use the rack from your model wine cooler as a template to trim as many shelves as you want! You might get a few funny looks!



RcktS4 said:


> Also, the idea of wiring the fan to the compressor is a great idea... hadn't thought of that. I have been leaving my fan (which angles up the back wall where the cooling is) on continuously.


I installed the two fans by zip tying them to the wire shelves. I wired the bottom fan to the compressor and the top fan to a digital timer that turns it on for 10 minutes every 2 hours.



RcktS4 said:


> Lastly, where do you plan on relocating the probe? Where is it now?


I think the temp probe is behind the cooling plate. I'll check this out this weekend. Have not decided where to put it, but behind the cooling plate seems like a bad idea...


----------



## RcktS4

Cool,

Thanks for the info. Wire shelves incoming. I think I may have to do a second fan as well... hell, I need some more projects right now!

BTW - is Goat Locker what I think it is? You wearing Khakis GL?


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

RcktS4 said:


> BTW - is Goat Locker what I think it is? You wearing Khakis GL?


Yes. I named my boat "Goat Locker" and used that nic on some boating/fishing forums. I've got enough to remember, so I just use the same nic here. Are you Navy/Ex-Navy?


----------



## RcktS4

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Yes. I named my boat "Goat Locker" and used that nic on some boating/fishing forums. I've got enough to remember, so I just use the same nic here. Are you Navy/Ex-Navy?


Ex. ET2(ss) Got out in '92. There seem to be a lot of military and ex-military here. Nice to Know ya! Funny - it took me a while to realize why the term Goat Locker sounded so familiar. Seems like it was a whole different life sometimes...


----------



## IHT

a heads up:
make sure you're fan works.
some [email protected]$$ on here hurriedly moved his humidor upstairs before a long business trip because his basement was about to be worked on by a contractor. in his haste, he plugged the fan in backwards into the AC/DC converter (so it didn't work). 

fast forward a month and a half, and this idiot is wondering why his humidity keeps sinking to the 58% range.

since he was putting new baseboards in his dining room, he decided to figure out why he hadn't heard his fan kick on in a while (his humidor is in the dining room, and he had to move it around to hammer in the baseboards).

DOH!! 
:tpd:


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

IHT said:


> a heads up:
> make sure you're fan works.
> some [email protected]$$ on here hurriedly moved his humidor upstairs before a long business trip because his basement was about to be worked on by a contractor. in his haste, he plugged the fan in backwards into the AC/DC converter (so it didn't work).
> 
> DOH!!


 :r I went with AC fans in an effort to keep it simple. One ties to the compressor, the other plugs in to an outlet. I was going to put the fan on a timer, but since my thermostat is about worthless, I put the fridge on the timer, 5 mins every 2 hours. It's keeping between 62 & 70*F, more stable inside the boxes I'm sure. The humidity drops while the compressor runs, but comes right back up. Looks like a new thermostat is in my future.


----------



## IHT

what model wine chiller are you using? (edit - just saw, magic chef)
my temp hardly fluctuates at all (it shows that it does on the front of the unit - but hardly kicks on - and my hygro/thermometer barely shows any temp fluctuations. i'm never out of the 62-67* range.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

RcktS4 said:


> Ex. ET2(ss) Got out in '92. There seem to be a lot of military and ex-military here. Nice to Know ya! Funny - it took me a while to realize why the term Goat Locker sounded so familiar. Seems like it was a whole different life sometimes...


Another ET here, but I never considered going on boats that sink intentionally! I'm a DDG/CG sailor. :u I think you ss guys call them "tagets" :r



RcktS4 said:


> where do you plan on relocating the probe? Where is it now?


The probe was located behind the cooling plate. I moved it up by the light enclosure (which also contains the thermostat), but no change. The compressor runs until it hits about 40*f, no matter where the control is set.


----------



## DaveC

actually, i still have one edison-a-dor here in my apt(42 haier, mint condition, still in styrofoam base too). if anyone is in LI or surrounding area it's yours for 177$

just plug it in and voila!


----------



## coppertop

DaveC said:


> actually, i still have one edison-a-dor here in my apt(42 haier, mint condition, still in styrofoam base too). if anyone is in LI or surrounding area it's yours for 177$
> 
> just plug it in and voila!


Damn I would take it for that......but it would cost about that to ship it here LOL. Man thats an awsome price.


----------

